# Galco X-Project Holster System??



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Anybody using one of these?? What do you think??


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have worn it.
The shoulder system has a "cool" factor in that you can wear the holster over your shit and if you take it off (12 seconds) the rest of the system disappears. You can put the holster back on over the shirt in another 25 seconds. You can also wear it on the outside of a garment like a standard shoulder holster.
I think one of the best features is the support. The harness goes over the shoulders and around the torso. It is a very solid system that doesn’t pull at your trousers when you twist your body.
Another cool factor is it can also be worn as a belt holster. One of my coworkers uses it crossdraw while riding his motorcycle.


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Nifty... I thought it looked kinda gimmicky but after reading that I may just give it a try.

:smt023


----------

